# Lpi

## Magnum_

Hello,

Zitten hier mensen met een LPI(C) certificaat? Heb je voor het behalen ervan een cursus gevolgd, of dmv zelfstudie/eigen ervaring? Is zo'n certificaat iets waard / heeft het nut om dit te behalen?

Bedankt alvast,

----------

## Aad-Jan

Hoi,

Geen idee of het wat gaat uithalen. Dit soort certificaten zijn vooral bedoeld voor mensen die weten waar het over gaat. Verder kun je ze mooi gebruiken om managers mee om hun oren te slaan.

Er zullen weinig toko's zijn die erom vragen. En anderen, die zich bijvoorbeeld (Unacle) op linux/unix specialiseren wel.

Kortom een antwoord zonder een echt antwoord. De kracht van linux ligt toch echt bij ons.

Zelf gaan studeren en bluffen.

Hier wat spullen die ik op het moment gebruik.

"LPI Linux Certification in a Nutshell" van O'Reilly. ISBN 0-596-00528-8

http://www.penguintutor.com/

http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/lpi/index.html

http://www.linux-praxis.de/lpisim/

Succes Aad-Jan

----------

## Rainmaker

Ik ben zelf RedHat gecertificeert (RHCE).

Mijn ervaring is dat het niet zo heel veel uitmaakt voor werkgevers, maar het werkt zeker niet tegen je. En als er 2 kandidaten zijn met ongeveer dezelfde achtergronden, zal degene met certificeringen altijd winnen.

----------

